# Medal of Honor XBOX 360 NTSC US and PAL releases



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Medal.Of.Honor.Limited.Edition.NTSC.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region locked US only apparently.
JTAG users do note there was a new region protection a few releases back that appeared so be aware you might have to add it to your dashlaunch patches (or update your dashlaunch version) or do a GOD install.

*Update* *Medal_of_Honor_PAL_XBOX360-RRoD* *Update* , see post #7 for NFO.

The game is a modern day reboot of a fairly long running franchise (the first appeared on the PS1), it has had moments over the years but the general consensus will probably be towards it tailing off in quality.
Set in modern day Afghanistan you get to play as a frontline special forces and other infantry type, billed as one of the big FPS games of the year that is still to be decided but it will almost certainly be a well executed first person shooter of which there will probably be a few before the year is out (and already has been).
Limited edition assuming the NFO writers have not got it wrong appears to mean some form of on disc extras (most have them as some form of DLC) in the form of various unlocks and extra weapons.

Edit/update
Post 5 has my opinions on the single player.
http://gbatemp.net/t259014-medal-of-honor-...t&p=3187660 

*Boxart*






Gameplay video (from August)




Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ - C O M P L E X -
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??? ????????
???????????ÂÂ???????????? ??????????????? ????????????ÂÂ?????????? ????ÂÂÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????ÂÂ????
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂ???ÂÂ??? ????? ??????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?ÂÂ??ÂÂ??????ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?????
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????ÂÂ???
??????ÂÂ???? ??????ÂÂ???? ?????ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ??? ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ?????ÂÂ??? ?????ÂÂ???
???????????? ???????????? ?????ÂÂ ??????? ?????ÂÂ????????????????? ????? ???
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? ??????????
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ???
ÂÂÂÂ ? ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ P R E S E N T SÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ??

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMEDAL OF HONOR "LIMITED EDITION" (c) EA SportsÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ RegionÂÂÂÂÂÂ: NTSCÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂLanguages: EngÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂ SizeÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: 73 x 100mbÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGenreÂÂÂÂ: ShootÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂ PlatformÂÂÂÂ: XBOX 360ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂDateÂÂÂÂ : October 08, 2010 ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?

ÂÂRelease Info:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ÂÂOperating directly under the National Command Authority, a relatively 
ÂÂunknown entity of Operators. Over 2 million Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen 
ÂÂand Marines wear the uniform. Of those, approximately 50 thousand fall 
ÂÂunder the direct control of the Special Operations Command. The Tier 1 
ÂÂOperator functions on a plane of existence above and beyond even the most
ÂÂhighly trained Special Operations Forces. Their exact numbers, while 
ÂÂclassified, hover in the low hundreds. They are living, breathing,
ÂÂprecision instruments of war. They are experts in the application of 
ÂÂviolence. The new Medal of Honor is inspired by and has been developed 
ÂÂwith Tier 1 Operators from this elite community. Players will step into the
ÂÂboots of these warriors and apply their unique skill sets to a new enemy in
ÂÂthe most unforgiving and hostile battlefield conditions of present day 
ÂÂAfghanistan. There is a new enemy. There is a new war. There is a new
ÂÂwarrior. He is Tier 1. 

ÂÂThis is the LIMITED EDITIONS, that means:
ÂÂ
ÂÂ# MP7 û Exclusively in the Limited Edition, is a weapon utilized by 
ÂÂÂÂTier 1 Operators in the field. With its light weight, high rate 
ÂÂÂÂof fire as well as its ability to penetrate body armor, the MP7 handles 
ÂÂÂÂlike a pistol yet allows targets to be engaged like a rifle.
ÂÂ# TOZ194 and 870MCS Shotguns û Get instant access to these two devastating 
ÂÂÂÂshotguns for close quarters combat.
ÂÂ# Exclusive Special Ops Skin û Change your look on the battlefield to prepare 
ÂÂÂÂfor any engagement that comes your way



ÂÂNotes:
ÂÂ~~~~~~~

ÂÂEnjoy another fine release!
ÂÂ
ÂÂ
ÂÂMX VS ATV REFLEX > *


ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?
ÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂEnjoy This Fine COMPLEX ReleaseÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
ÂÂÂÂ ?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?? bmx!
```


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 8, 2010)

once again Leak for the XBOX users lucky :/
i will wait for the PS3 version though 
it looks very cool lol


----------



## MrCooper (Oct 8, 2010)

Who's leaking that shit? And how?


----------



## 754boy (Oct 8, 2010)

This any good? I got 3 discs left and one is reserved for Reach.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 9, 2010)

OK so I there was there when it was finished.

Quite short campaign (normal difficulty)- it is 5:30pm as I write this and I did not power my PC until about 11am this morning (so that includes setup time and time for me to play some sonic 4 as well). I was using a GOD install so no real comment on load times- I did have to wait for textures once or twice.
No splitscreen or system link that I saw. No extras without live (although they look to have a few timed missions or something with it).

Gameplay- cover based health recharge type game. As per usual I wanted a scope and I was for the most part afforded one. You get two weapons (you can have two of the same if you so desire) and a pistol with infinite ammo. Ammo in general was available but become trigger happy on three round burst and you would soon be trying to get some from team members or swapping out for weapons from the ground. Controls were good for a console FPS.
AI was decent- takes cover, covers others, flanks people, throws grenades. runs from grenades, jumps onto machine guns if you are able to drop the previous gunner.
I saw a few spawn points and floating weapons but nothing major.

Weapons selection- not as great as modern warfare but solid aside from the AK47 being almost a sniper rifle without a scope and it often taking several rounds (or a headshot) to drop people using standard weapons (be they suppressed or otherwise).

Missions were varied- you had some fairly good stealth missions, some good assault villages, caves, compounds, camps and other such missions, some sniper missions (which were quite demanding), some helicopter shooting missions (you do not control the helicopter though), turret sections. No quick time events, decent fallback if you messed up an objective (if you blew a stealth objective you had a chance at a shootout rather than having to revert to a checkpoint) and not so many scripted events are a welcome change. While you occasionally led a section you were mainly a follower- this may be me being spoiled by Rainbow 6 vegas and operation flashpoint though.
Level design was so many corridors and coming from the likes of Operation Flashpoint or indeed the recent halo it was fairly noticeable.
Story as far as this sort of game goes was OK but nothing brilliant. You jumping between characters and it being short did not help things much though.

Graphics- good but the PC will far outdo it, good draw distance, good visual effects (sand blocking view, explosions blocking view, scope effects.
I saw a few spawn points and the odd floating body/weapon but nothing major.

In conclusion a step in the right direction- if they had say the gameplay of this with the level design of last years operation flashpoint I would have been very happy.
EA have done themselves proud (certainly a far better game than some of the other offerings in the series) although I doubt anybody will have the single player on their mind this time next year. In many ways a highly polished version of Battlefield Bad Company. I will not be shocked if this game gets accused of taking all the best bits from other recent FPS games and trying to merge them into this one, I would not go so far as to call it an outright clone of any one game though.

Tough call on the matter of a disc but I do not really care for most FPS games. If multiplayer is not your thing then it is absolutely a rental type affair.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 10, 2010)

Medal_of_Honor_PAL_XBOX360-RRoD


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Thug4L1f3



Spoiler: NFO





```
ÂÂÂÂ Medal_of_Honor_PAL_XBOX360-RRoD
ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.DETAiLS

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?ReleaseDate... 2010-10-10ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Source Media....... DVD9
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Filename...... rrod-moh.rxxÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Source Region...... PAL
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?RarCount...... 73x100MBÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ?Playable Regions... PAL
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Format........ ISOÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ?Verified........... 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ?http://xbox360.ign.com/objects/037/037290.html

ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.iNFORMATION

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Medal of Honour leaves the WWII theater and enters the modern day
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ setting of war-torn Afghanistan seen through the lens of a small
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ band of fictonal characters.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ The New Medal of Honour introduces players to the Tier 1 Operator
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ an elite warrior and relatively unkown instrument of the U.S
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Military that operates under the National Command Authority,
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ taking on missions no one else can handle.

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ In addition to a full single-player campaign mode,developer EALA
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ has enlisted Battlefield creator EA DICE to supply the
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ multiplayer experience of Medal of Honour. The game features a
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ weapon customization system and a range of tactical and team-
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ based modes for up to 24 players, including Team Assault, Combat
ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Mission, and more.

ÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂ____________________________________________________________________ _ _
ÂÂ +-RELEASE.NOTES

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ Playable Regions: PAL

ÂÂÂÂÂÂ SplitVid, SSv2!

ÂÂ \________________________________________________________________________
ÂÂ ++ÂÂ RRoD - Right when you least expect it!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ++----------------'
```


----------



## ganons (Oct 11, 2010)

any way to play as the talibans.........?


----------



## qiutet (Oct 20, 2010)

same question here


----------

